# Help on what test kits to use



## Grey-Skull (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm getting out of the saltwater reef tank hobby, and I'm in the process of setting up my 72 bow front for African cichlids. So far I got the cichlid sand and filled the tank with RO water. I added the cichlid salt, and running a Fluval FX5 filter. The first question I have is, what PH test kits do I get, is it a fresh water kit or a salt water test kit? The 2nd is, if I have to raise the PH what stuff do I use? A marine ph buffer or a fresh water buffer?


----------



## bullonparade (Feb 24, 2009)

I used this article and it worked great. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/buffer_recipe.php


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I suggest using the API freshwater test kit. It is liquid reagent, not the dip test.
It has ammonia, nitirite, nitrate, and high range pH. 
You can also get the GH and KH to go with it.

If yo want to raise the pH you could use the buffer recipe in the library like *bullonparade* suggested.
You may be better off using tap water instead of ro with these cichlids.
Test you tap and post the results.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Grey-Skull Welcome to C-F



> The first question I have is, what PH test kits do I get, is it a fresh water kit or a salt water test kit?


Most of us use the API freshwater master test kit. It has all of the tests that you should need besides a hardness test. Some fish need High PH water and some need a lower PH water, this test kit has both tests. Do you know what species of Cichlid you are going to put in your tank? You can use this link http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ to look up the fish that you are planning on keeping and find out what PH and Hardness their water needs to be. You will need a GH KH test kit also, if you don't already have it.



> The 2nd is, if I have to raise the PH what stuff do I use? A marine ph buffer or a fresh water buffer?


Do yourself a favor and test your tap water before deciding on using your RO unit. I realize that you are someone that used to keep saltwater fish and the mindset is to use RO water, but you can save yourself time and alot of money if your tap water is at the hardness and PH that your fish need. By using your RO unit you will have to keep a close eye on your KH and GH hardness and have to keep adding API Proper Ph Up 8.2 when doing water changes. I had planned on using an RO unit until I tested my tap water and found that I have the hard water and PH that my fish need. Now all I have to do is use my python to drain some water from the tank and then add freshwater back into it. I then use AquaSafe water conditioner to neutralize the chlorine and any other chemicals and metals that are in the water. I also use Seachem Cichlid salt to put the trace elements and salts in the water that my fish need.

LOL now to answer your question. Use API Proper PH to get your PH to where you want it. Use SeaChem Cichlid salt and/or Aquarium salt to get your hardness up. And use some StressCoat, AquaSafe or one of the other products to keep a protective slime coat on your fish and to dissolve any chemicals or metals that your RO unit might have missed.


----------



## Grey-Skull (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the information, I'll get that test kit today. I'm leaning towards Malawi Mbuna Cichlids, still not sure yet. I'll test my tap water also, the RO water tested really low for Kh.


----------

